# Indian Summer...



## JD (Nov 19, 2009)

Last coupla weeks have been fantastic.  Tons of sun.  Crisp mountain air.  That low angle light of winter is here and it brings a certain saddness to the afternoon, as if you've missed the day before you had a chance to get out in it.  Smokey and I have been getting a good bit a pedaling in despite hunting season and seasonal closures of state land.  Yesterday we hit Techtown in Moretown with a local guide and AZ member, Atkinson.  This place is his project for the last decade or so.  The riding is nice tight rake and ride and the zone it's in has a unique flavor.  Steep ridges of ledge run north/south along the Mad River.  Elevation gain comes in chunks, and a lot of the descending is not what you would call IMBA style, but due to the roots armouring the trailbed and the fact that this area doesn't see the masses, it has stayed tight and misty.  Lot's of great rock work, interesting line choices, and asthetic appeal make this little ride spot in Moretown quite a gem.  Props go out to J.A. for his years of  work there.  Today we wanted to go check out Saxons Hill.  Down in the Champlain valley, Jericho actually.  I haven't been there since 1999, and Smokey had only ridden a small portion of the trails on a GFR earlier in the year.  Today we pretty much did everything.  This place was a great compliment to the Moretown stuff.   BUFF.  I say again BUFF brown ribbon if single track working it's way thru moss choked pine forrest and bermed-to-perfection rollercoaster thru oak and maple...brilliant network.  Not huge, and no massive climbing, but some moderate cario.  Basically work your way into the park on some great peadally warm up, then climb up and circle around Saxon Hill proper for a hoot of a descent down some really nice, sustaining flow.  Great use of the elevation gain and loss here.  LONG sections of coasting at speed railing turn after turn with no braking needed....well placed airs to transition with hard and easy lines well marked and easy to pick out as you ride.  Hitting Free Fall blind the first time was really really fun.  Great jumps and corners inspired agressive riding which was rewarded with well concieved tech options.  Mad props to the Fellowship for all their work.  And in a more general context, I want to just mention how many truely awesome and diverse riding areas have been developed in VT over the last 5 years.  VMBA and it's chapters have absolutely created some of the best riding on the east coast and anyewhere really thru the help of local builders like Brook, Hardy, Mike P, Dave, Big J, John A., and so many other folks.  I just rode almost 2 hours of new trail 35 minutes from my house that was like a dream...Carse.  Millstone.  Montgomery. People wonder how it could be that I haven't been to the KT in 7 years.  I can't even ride all the goods with in 45 minutes of my house....why drive farther??   Anyway.  Loving the bike.  Loving the weather.  Loving the Vermont MTB community in general...Snow Shmow...let's ride!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 19, 2009)

As usual great stuff JD! Definitely look like some super fun trails. 



> Snow Shmow...let's ride!



I hear yah! Haven't really though about skiing yet as I'm still deeply entrenched in pedal mode! I've been taking advantage of the weather lately as well and look to have at least another solid week or two of decent riding weather down here in CT.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2009)

Good stuff JD!  I'd definitely still be trying to get some more seat time if I had a working bike, it's killing me!


----------



## marcski (Nov 19, 2009)

I dig the riding, the trails and the bluegrass!  Yee-Haw!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the video!  Great riding.  Man, some of those descents look rugged.  Is most of the Vermont stuff riding like that?  Was thinking of bringing the bike home to Burlington this week since it doesn't look like skiing is going to be in the cards.


----------



## JD (Nov 20, 2009)

The riding in VT is as diverse as it gets...well, I've never seen jersey cobble or virginia rock garden in VT, but everything from a ribbon of brown carpet to long pieces of granite ledge to good old new england gnar.  The second half of the vid is in Jericho, about 20 minutes from down town burlington.  The first few shot were in Moretown and is more of what you coule expect in the green Mtn. Towns.  Stowe, Waitsfield, Moretown, Morrisville, Montgomery..Jeff.   Champlain Valley has a different feel.  Saxon Hill, Underhill, Hinesburg, Middlebury, Richmond.  So much great trail here.


----------



## Trev (Nov 23, 2009)

My GF works in Waitsfield, lives up the road in Berlin.. maybe I should bring my bike up north on my next trip..

Nice vid!


----------



## JD (Nov 23, 2009)

well..yea.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 23, 2009)

Trev said:


> My GF works in Waitsfield, lives up the road in Berlin.. maybe I should bring my bike up north on my next trip..
> 
> Nice vid!



road trip


----------



## Trev (Nov 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> road trip



Headed up for this coming weekend actually...  as long as I don't get nailed with this flu my kids have... /sigh


----------



## JD (Nov 24, 2009)

Bring your skiis.....and your kayak.


----------

